# Tia - good girl, bad girl



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

This post has two parts (6 pics) showing how Tia went from being an angel to a devil in the space of 24 hours.

First the good. Tia is 6 months and went for her first groom this week. She had a taster "puppy package" which took about 90 mins and the groomer said she was an absolute angel. I was worried as she HATES me trying to use a hair dryer on her, but stood quietly without a murmur when they used the blaster on her. Huh !!

Here are 2 shots each of the before and after looks. Then I will tell and show you how she became a little horror ...


Before first groom by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr



Close up of her hairy "before" look by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


After a mini "puppy package" groom by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr



Another after mini groom shot by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr

So, the naughty story. I had spent the morning Spring cleaning, including taking off the sofa seat covers and washing them. While I was out shopping Tia jumped the child gate and got into the lounge. We have been practicing fetching the mail when he postman comes with some success, but on this occasion she decided to fetch, then shred all the letters and a couple of magazines. 

Then she must have decided that the bare sofa seats were just too tempting with all that glorious soft fluffy padding to play with. She must have been in heaven when she discovered another foam layer underneath. The following 2 pics give an idea of what I walked in to see, hot and sweaty and carrying 7 bags of groceries. Little Devil - still love her to bits though. 


Look I fetched the post by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


Tia destroyed the sofa padding by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Firstly Tia is beautiful...
And oh dear and whoops.
She is a lucky puppy that you love her so much


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Whoops Tia, you naughty girl! I must say you are very calm about it all and must agree she is very pretty and I bet she just bats the eyes at you and gets away with murder!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tia is lucky to have you. You seem pretty understanding about this and you are lucky to have Tia cause she is adorable! Love the one of her panting in the ripped mail guess it was a lot of work doing all that shredding:laugh:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh no!!!!!!!! I bet you wanted to cry when you saw it!!!! Looks like she had great fun whilst you were out!


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Tia is def a very lucky puppy! The last pic would just push me over the edge! We always shut all the doors when we go out, I dread to think if we forget shut the lounge door one day!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! look at the couch!


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Qing said:


> Tia is def a very lucky puppy! The last pic would just push me over the edge! We always shut all the doors when we go out, I dread to think if we forget shut the lounge door one day!


Sadly we don't have a door between the kitchen and lounge, hence the child gate. We have raised it so the top is almost chest height which means we have to do a knee-high step over the base bar all the time, but Tia seems to have some kangaroo in her as she can jump vertically over it without even a run-up. 

Often she jumps over when we are out but up to now she has just laid quietly on one of he sofas and waited for our return, not touching anything, not even her toys. I am hoping today's sofa episode was a one-off hiccough and I will rethink the "fetch the post" training or buy a letter cage.

She has been as good as gold for the rest of the day and is very cuddly tonight, so she is forgiven.

Lainey x


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> OMG!!!! look at the couch!


Ha ha, it looks worse than it is. It was mainly just the padding (wadding) she pulled into bits. I took some spare padding from the base and replaced it on the top of the seat cushion and when the covers were replaced you can't tell at all. It was a darned great shock when I first walked in and I also thought the sofa was a goner !

Lainey x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh you have a VERY good sense of humour!!!!  

She is a gorgeous girl though... Ive no doubt That will get her through many a sticky situation 

xxx


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh you have a VERY good sense of humour!!!!
> 
> She is a gorgeous girl though... Ive no doubt That will get her through many a sticky situation
> 
> xxx


My best friend just told me it was my own fault for doing something as stupid as spring cleaning, particularly when the sun was shining and it may have been one of the only blue sky days we get this year.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Weatherqueen2 said:


> My best friend just told me it was my own fault for doing something as stupid as spring cleaning, particularly when the sun was shining and it may have been one of the only blue sky days we get this year.


She's a girl after my own heart   

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG those pictures!!! yes it is lucky she is so gorgeous - that would definitely have been a 'bloody dog has got to go' moment in my house!!(not me saying it of course).


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

That's hilarious what a monkey. I can imagine walking into that myself with Bertie he's a menace!


----------

